# Bilder Bachläufe / Wassereinläufe



## Testpilot (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin jetzt an der letzten Ausbaustufe meines Bauvorhabens angelang, dem Bachlauf bzw. Zulauf. Ich habe einen Platz von 1,5-2m² in Form eines Dreieckes und weiss nicht so recht wie ich dort einen ordentlich aussehenden Wasserfall bzw Wasserzulauf realisieren soll. Es ist zu bedenken das ich in der mitte dieser Fläche den Druckfilter vergraben habe, welcher auch noch zugänglich sein sollte. Die Bitte die ich habe richtet sich an Teichfreunde die ebenfalls nicht viel Platz hatten um einen Wasserzulauf zu realisieren. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr Bilder eurer Bachläufe/Wasserfälle oder sonstiges hier einstellen könntet. So das ich etwas abgucken kann  

Danke Euch!!

Timo


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bilder Bachläufe / Wassereinläufe*

Hi Timo,

guck mal Hier........


----------

